

Crazies.io – The mental toll of Silicon Valley’s quest for glory - JacobAldridge
https://medium.com/@ashsmash/crazies-io-c18717b29673

======
a3voices
I feel like this is more of a problem for people in their early 20s, when
everything job-related feels like a bigger deal than it really is.

